

Ask HN: Who Is Launching This Month? (November 2010) - singer

A list of web apps launching in November 2010. Please post in the following format:<p>(Web app name) | (URL) <i>(Scheduled launch date)</i><p>(Description)<p>(HN promo code, request for help from HN community, etc.)
======
ashleyreddy
Paperhater | <http://www.paperhater.com> (Early November) | Take a picture of
a receipt, biz card or diagram from your smart phone and we will create an
accounting entry, contact or visio diagram from it.

Would like to know what accounting system / contact manager / drawing program
you use.

------
LabSlice
LabSlice | <http://LabSlice.com>

LabSlice allows you to create demos, evaluations and training environments
that are stored in the cloud and can be easily shared. Deploy either thick or
thin client applications that your customers can load, tweak and play with in
just a matter of minutes.

We offer 1 month of free access, but can extend to 6 months to HN users (just
request on contact form on our site to get this enabled).

Help from HN:

1) Our solution uses Amazon EC2 as a backend. This causes problems for those
not familiar with EC2 or without their Access Keys being readily available.
Should we bite the bullet and use our own Access Keys for 1 month trial
environments?

2) The product is very much targeted at the enterprise market. What's the best
way to reach such a group without the high costs of direct engagement with a
salesperson at the customer's permises?

------
ig1
CoderStack | <http://www.coderstack.co.uk> (15 Nov)

Job board concentrating on the top 10% of software developers in the UK.

Currently busy getting companies interested in being listed for when we
launch. Happy to give free job postings to companies on HN, just drop me an
email.

------
DannyCooper
TaskList | <http://gettasklist.com> (11/29/2010)

A task management web app originally built for my own team, now opening it up
to the public. Aim is to reduce missed/forgot tasks which is a problem
associated with task management via email.

------
smarterchild
Adventure Cow | <http://adventurecow.com> ( _11/1/2010_ )

Just launched today. Read Choose Your Own Adventure-like books over email, or
write your own.

(Looking for advice and signups!)

------
singer
Reservv | <http://www.Reservv.com> _(11/22/2010)_

A self-service web application for companies to manage appointments online.
Customers can view a calendar of open appointment dates/times, reserve
appointments, cancel appointments, and receive reminders by email/phone. No
monthly fee. Pay by usage _(number of emails sent/phone calls made)_.

------
acary
Infused Commerce | <http://www.infusedcommerce.com> (11/1/2010)

A self-service social commerce platform that allows merchants to "Create a
Facebook Store and Distribute Your Store in Ads".

HN: We're interested in partnerships related to social media marketing,
e-commerce, and advertising.

------
nirajr
GrexIt

<http://grexit.com>

10/15/2010

GrexIt lets Google Apps users create a knowledge base out of their day-to-day
email communication.

Needed from HN community: Review, advice, early adopters.

------
ahi
Gridl | gridl.com (30 Nov)

People search, more or less.

